

Tasty [healthy] beverage - basicxman

I work at home and by happenstance there is a dollar store one minute away which sells pop/soda at a cheap price.  This has led to quick temptations while programming and reading.<p>Does anybody have any recommendations for a tasty, healthy beverage as a substitute for pop?  Aquafina Vitamin Waters (no, not the Glaceau ones which are ironically not very healthy) are a great alternative but they're not commonly available and unless on sale, aren't cheap.<p>Location: Canadia.
======
evo_9
Your best bet are tea's. Look into a good green-tea, black or green/black
hybrid - you also gain a bunch of anti-oxidents along with losing all the
processing that goes into things like 'Vitamin waters', sports drinks etc.

In my area (colorado) tea's have become a very big business and we have
several 'local brews' to choose from (Xing and New Leaf are my favorites).

Tea is a great option compared to something like a diet coke, and if you get
use to no sweetener at all, it's actually one of the healthiest things you can
drink. I tend to switch between a honey sweetened green/black tea and a
'naked' version without any sweetener.

Also most restaurants offer a brewed tea so you don't have to worry about
having only soda options when you are grabbing a bite to eat.

~~~
basicxman
I'll have to try a couple teas - I've never liked the standard though. Mind
you I'm a 16 y/o male so stereotypes against teas are my second nature ;)

~~~
evo_9
Gotcha. I'd look into the fruit flavored variety - that was my entry into the
world of tea. Aka, they make green/black teas with raspberry flavor, cherry,
mango, etc. Kind of a nice half step from soda/pop. Good luck/hope that helps.

------
maxawaytoolong
Personally, I like seltzer. I've found it's not as popular outside of the east
coast USA.

------
noodle
smoothies can be good and healthy (depending on how you make them), and can
also be a meal replacement or snack. make 'em yourself so they're pretty cheap

------
shawndumas
green tea?

